# Am i likely to have all girls laying this year??



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi, my chickens range from about 20-28 weeks, none are laying yet, I will post pic of my most mature girls, but I was thinking as now it's getting colder & darker evenings am I likely to have an egg from each of the girls or not? I live in the UK near London, it's not that cold yet but the girls are in bed by 6pm. & due to be alot darker in the next 3 weeks. Thanks in advance 
( I can not wait for my first egg!! 10 chickens & still buying eggs!!)


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

from what i have learned on here , hens lay during their first winter .. it is the next year that they take a break .. i have 8 at 28 wks and 14 at 20 wks and only 4 of the 28 wk olds are laying ..


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

I have 4 @ 17 week old pullers and I hope they lay this winter! If they take the winter off than I won't see eggs til march!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They will lay. This is often how old timers keep eggs coming all winter...let a broody hatch out a clutch of replacement hens who come into POL around winter time so they could still get steady eggs for consumption while the older flock take a little break from laying. 

Pretty guaranteed that first season but they will take their winter slow down break by the following year, much like the rest of the older hens. If one keeps a rolling flock of new birds coming into lay each winter and culling the oldest layers in the flock, it works like a charm.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for replys. That's great to know, I wasn't holding out much hope for more than a few eggs! I'm excited again now! Just a matter of waiting....


----------

